# Yackettyyak



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi there all Hobie pedlers,
Last weekend some members braved the weater on Barumba Dam and had a good weekend at it ta boot.
We are planing another trip to Baroon Pocket and will launch from the Maleny side. Our exact date for this adventure has not been set in concreete yet. If you would like to be a part of our group you are welcome to join us on line by first getting on board at Yahoogroups then look for Yackettyyak. We are primarily a Hobie bunch but all others are welcome to have a say through the email group.
Good sailors never get there feet wet......Kilkenny.


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Killkenny

I'd be keen to join in. Didn't have any luck with Yahoogroups so I will keep an eye out on AKFF to see if you post details.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

See Kilkenny - another person that can't find it on Yahoo. The actual link is: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Yackettyyak/

And ya didn't say that the only person to actually catch a fish on Sunday at Borumba was me!

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

OK Gigantor.......Gigantor caught a Bass on the Sabath and so did Kilkenny get a 48cm on the Saterday as well as getting hooked to a huge Saratoga on a fly(Kilkenny Dragon)but was not to land the thing as his right arm is out of sorts.
Tell u what, Aquagirl realy shivered me timbers on the sail back to the ramp and has been rubbin it in since..
Cold Kilkenny.


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes Kilkenny,  I too had a big one on my line that did get away (toga that is). How right you are, Idid give you a run for your money with my sail. I look forward to sending up the water behind me for you to watch again next time we catch up. 
Mary


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Mary,

It must be his selective memory. :lol: Either that or he is loosing it? 

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Gigantor you ole salty dawg,
I lost when I were a mere lad back in Sydney, cant remember her name but it was all over and dun with fore you could say, supecalafrajalisticexpialidoshus..
Pirate Kilkenny


----------

